# Forearm pain



## Dex (Apr 24, 2016)

Hey guys,

Anybody have issues with their forearms? My right arm has had a pain for two weeks now (proximal radial bone about 3" below elbow). It isn't muscular, thinking it is a tendon. The pain is when I rotate my wrist into supination position. There isn't any pain when I do barbell bench or OHP and pulls are good as well. Can't curl and have trouble picking up dumbbells though. What do you guys think?


----------



## dongerlord33 (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm no doc but sounds like tendinitis.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 24, 2016)

Try rolling out your entire arm. Bis tris and forearm. Could be a nerve.


----------



## saltylifter (May 11, 2016)

Tennis elbow ??
Sounds like it 
Wear a compression sleeve for your forearm


----------



## bigdog (May 11, 2016)

I second the tennis elbow. I started wearing a sleeve from a similar issue and it helped it stop. still roll the entire arm too though..


----------



## cotton2012 (May 11, 2016)

VooDoo Floss.


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 11, 2016)

Voodoo floss x2


----------



## Milo (May 11, 2016)

Like Ecks said, roll bis and tris out. The cause of the pain isn't always at the site of the pain.


----------



## bsw5 (May 22, 2016)

Could possibly be a nerve issue


----------



## pg8629 (May 30, 2016)

Dex said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anybody have issues with their forearms? My right arm has had a pain for two weeks now (proximal radial bone about 3" below elbow). It isn't muscular, thinking it is a tendon. The pain is when I rotate my wrist into supination position. There isn't any pain when I do barbell bench or OHP and pulls are good as well. Can't curl and have trouble picking up dumbbells though. What do you guys think?



God I had this two years ago bro it sucked so much to a point where I couldn't lift, never went to the doctor for it but I did take a week of lifting and it went away. I know it sounds terrible a week but I had to do it. The pain was to much I should of went to the doctor for it but never did. It never came back knock on wood if it does this time I'm going to the Dr and getting some pain meds for it and have them figure out what it is. I feel ur pain man go to Dr get it checked out!


----------

